# AVG free edition



## Dmouse1 (Aug 19, 2005)

I have AVG free edition installed on this thing and am getting some problems with the anti virus situation with my computer I am running XP pro SP2, And I get the message that my antivirus has been turned off and I had nothing to do about it. Now I cant uninstall AVG in order to alleviate the problem... Now my question is can I go into the registry and delete all reference to AVG ????


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

If you use CCleaner that includes a registry cleaner which should remove reduntant traces of AVG as well as cleaning temporary files etc. from your system


----------



## Dmouse1 (Aug 19, 2005)

I D/L'd CCLEANER and installed it haven't run it yet because I am a little leary that it will remove programs I need, I just want to get rid of AVG nothing else


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Dmouse1 said:


> I D/L'd CCLEANER and installed it haven't run it yet because I am a little leary that it will remove programs I need, I just want to get rid of AVG nothing else
> 
> 
> View attachment 12424


it won't get rid of all your programs, click on isses on the left hand side and press scan for issues, when a scan is completed click on fix selected issues and it will remove all reduntant registry issues, afterwards run the scan a few more times until no issues are found


----------



## Dmouse1 (Aug 19, 2005)

topcreator said:


> it won't get rid of all your programs, click on isses on the left hand side and press scan for issues, when a scan is completed click on fix selected issues and it will remove all reduntant registry issues, afterwards run the scan a few more times until no issues are found


OK scaned till no more issues I hope that takes care of my problem...


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Dmouse1 said:


> OK scaned till no more issues I hope that takes care of my problem...


i'm sure that it has :smile:


----------



## Dmouse1 (Aug 19, 2005)

I also did a system restore back a about a week, and reinstalled Norton's AV(I know, I know I Don't like Norton's either, but that all I have right now)


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

you could install avast!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Dmouse1 said:


> I have AVG free edition installed on this thing and am getting some problems with the anti virus situation with my computer I am running XP pro SP2, And I get the message that my antivirus has been turned off and I had nothing to do about it. Now I cant uninstall AVG in order to alleviate the problem... Now my question is can I go into the registry and delete all reference to AVG ????


G'Day Dmouse1,

Editing the Registry in Windows® is fraught with danger and not for the inexperienced.
The best way to remove AVG from you system is to go to the Grisoft® site and download the same version of AVG that you have on board.
Activate the installation _without_ uninstalling what is already on your machine, as there is an option for you to *Remove/Modify* what is currently installed.
Using this facility will eleviate the problem of having to delve into the Registry.
Give it a try, and if you strike problems, post back or PM me and I'll see what I can do to help.
Kind Regards,


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

If you had problems with AVG then oh boy!

Wait till you try removing or using Norton. :sayno:


----------

